# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Những điểm đến đẹp tháng 4 thôi thúc dân du lịch

## hangnt

*Khắp nơi trên thế giới, từ châu Á sang châu Âu, mùa xuân đang khiến cảnh vật trở nên rực rỡ và tươi sáng.*



Nhật Bản là điểm đến thơ mộng nhất trong mùa xuân, nhất là tháng 4 bởi đây là thời điểm cả đất nước chìm trong sắc hoa đào hồng phớt đẹp nao lòng.



Osaka. Kyto và Tokyo thu hút rất đông khách du lịch thời điểm này. Trong ảnh là dòng sông Meguro ở thủ đô Tokyo, nơi được mệnh danh là điểm ngắm hoa anh đào lý tưởng bậc nhất.



Đảo Honshu lại đem tới cho du khách một trải nghiệm hoa anh đào rất hoang sơ với những rặng hoa anh đào dọc sườn đồi sườn núi.



Thủ đô Paris đông khách quanh năm nhưng vào mùa xuân, bạn sẽ được ngắm nhìn kinh đô hoa lệ với dáng vẻ yêu kiều hơn với những cành mộc lan dịu dàng khoe sắc.



Những thửa ruộng bậc thang ở Luoping, Vân Nam, Trung Quốc được nhuộm sắc hoa vàng đẹp tựa như những tấm thảm khổng lồ.



Ở châu Âu, nhiều nơi, hoa cải vàng mọc dại cũng đem tới một sức xuân mơn mởn cho từng khuôn hình.



Hoa tulip không chỉ là đặc sản của Hà Lan mà ở đất nước phía Nam Thái Bình Dương - New Zealand - loài hoa này cũng đang khiến mùa xuân trở nên rực rỡ hơn.



Thời tiết ẩm ương ở Anh không ngăn được những loài hoa khoe sắc tháng 4 trong các công viên, trong đó có loài hoa thủy tiên vàng rất đặc trưng. 



Bức ảnh cánh đồng hoa hồng được chụp ở bang Michoacan, Mexico.



Nhiệt độ ấm áp mang theo ánh nắng khiến cảnh vật ở London, Anh bừng sáng trong những ngày tháng 4. Trong ảnh là một chú thỏ ngồi sưởi nắng ở công viên Richmond.



Cảnh vật trên núi Kitzbuehel, Áo vừa hoang sơ vừa tươi sáng, khiến du khách đứng ngồi không yên.



Khung cảnh thần tiên khi ánh nắng chiếu qua những đồi cỏ ở Val d'Orcia (Italy).



Ở Việt Nam, cuối tháng 4 cũng là thời điểm một số nơi ở vùng núi phía Bắc vào mùa nước đổ, tạo nên bức tranh non nước đẹp mê hồn. Ảnh: Mèo Già


_Theo ngoisao_

----------

